# Best R32 2012



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the GTROC Annual Awards Dinner 2012 we are proposing to hand out trophies for the best cars. The event itself is a great social occasion for members and partners. As well as a fantastic dinner there is also the chance to catch up with some senior people at Nissan, tuners, sponsors and NHPCs. Its also an opportunity to socialise with fellow members and for 2012 we have laid on an end of season meeting at the same venue. 

The awards are to recognise members of the GTROC who have made 2012 a success. But we also want to recognise those GTROC members who have shown real pride in their cars, whether it be to lovingly maintain them or go moster mental with them - the choice is yours. All we want you to do right now, is decide which ones are the best and then vote. The winners will be known the a couple of weeks before the event.

To start with we need you to post up TWO pictures of your R32 Skyline - one taken at a GTROC event (social, track, drag, dyno. etc.) this year and one taken anywhere you wish. If we have more than ten to choose from on 10 September the GTROC Board will put together a shortlist. if we have ten or less all will be in the final vote.

From 10th onwards until the end of September there will be an open vote for all GTROC and forum members. The competition entry is open only to current GTROC members.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

This award is cursed, after winning last year my cars been stuck in the garage


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

do'h hand over the jinx to someone else:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

two cars in mind one is seldom seen but another has just arrived... bring on the voting...


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

well I will submit mine


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

C'mon Bob get yours posted up!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

We all know bob will win


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Trev, that is rather stunning! Nice work.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Trev yeah that looks A1 mate:bowdown1:

Just for some weak competition here's mine... I do love it:smokin:

From GTROC at Brands in Feb:










A few others - I know it's only meant to be 1 but I have so many!!!:smokin:





































Basic specs:
full weight (and then some with driver)
[email protected] hubs
11.9 sec 1/4 @ 125mph
Brands Indy circuit: 55 secs

Long live the 32!!!!:clap:

Cheers all:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheers you lot for the recommendation.
But i fear as usual I was sooo busy chatting at this years Japfest that i forgot to get any pics of my car on the GTROC stand,(of the whole car) doh! . So I reckon I can't play alas.
But by the looks of it there are already some amazing 32's up for the award here already!
Very nice indeedy!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Might have to enter mine then


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

git-r said:


> Trev yeah that looks A1 mate:bowdown1:
> 
> Just for some weak competition here's mine... I do love it:smokin:
> 
> ...


This makes me miss mine  You let Lex drive your car??? :chuckle:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Does look like yours vin
Lucky car too!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> This makes me miss mine  You let Lex drive your car??? :chuckle:


What happened to yours?? 
Yeah, lex drove my last 32 too! He's not a bad driver :bowdown1:

John - I didnt know you had a 32! Any more info????


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice cars!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

git-r said:


> What happened to yours??
> Yeah, lex drove my last 32 too! He's not a bad driver :bowdown1:
> 
> John - I didnt know you had a 32! Any more info????


Been stuck at the garage for the past year awaiting a Nitto conversion


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vinay,

If the garage can't get it done, trailer it to a garage that can.

Does it need to be Nitto components??

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

trevbwhite said:


> well I will submit mine


All I see is win here.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A week to go so still time. If I get some decent pictures of mine at JAE I will post them up and then we can come up with the shortlist


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

Never thought the clear corner lights could look this good on R32


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Many thanks Al for digging this pic out from god knows where of my car at Japfest this year,:thumbsup: (he said it wasn't the best pic but dont think it matters, cheers Al buddy).










And another taken from the side at the workshop.










cheers.

bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Bingo Bobby!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

May as well just give it to bob now lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Trev, it aint over til the fat lady sings bud! lol
Your car is pure sex mate!
:bowdown1:
bob


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I do think your wheels would look better on my car though bob


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad you managed to find one Bobster :thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Well i like Trev's, and i like Bob's. But which is best? There's only one way to find out......FIGHT!!! :chairshot


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Bobs all the way for me lol


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I get the feeling u got this already bob lol


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

does this count?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Nah your banned lol


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Cheers Trev 
cant afford to race it so might as well show it LOL
you going to JAE ?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I doubt it mate car ain't even working power steering pump exploded on me! Got an r33 pump but no bracket for it mate!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> I doubt it mate car ain't even working power steering pump exploded on me! Got an r33 pump but no bracket for it mate!


might have one Trev!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I give ya a bell 2mora mate!


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)




----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

woooooowwwwwww! 

All these cars are gorgeous but rons' is just so awesome its not fair

I am no longer deluding myself that I have a chance...

more pics please 

more entrants too as its great seeing nice 32's !!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

RKTuning said:


> does this count?


Win!!!!
:bowdown1:
bob


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

RKTuning said:


> does this count?


APEX R32!:bowdown1::bowdown1:

You've just made it a lot harder for everyone else Ron!:chuckle:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Bobs all the way. I have read his rebuild from the start of your car to now and it's perfect in every way. 

Plus I met you once bob when you bought my carbon bonnet when you had a 33. :bowdown1:


----------



## (OO)SKYLINE(OO) (Sep 6, 2012)

git-r said:


> Trev yeah that looks A1 mate:bowdown1:
> 
> Just for some weak competition here's mine... I do love it:smokin:
> 
> ...


Tough!

Also Gun metal grey and Bronze wheels is a nice colour theme.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Win!!!!
> :bowdown1:
> bob



OH YES !!! That car.. deserves best R32 2012 hands down :runaway:

Hope Ron will get to race the car, atleast some shakedowns and make videos of it. I'd do anything to help out


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

fourtoes said:


> Win!!!!
> :bowdown1:
> bob


except he's not a member of the GTROC


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I'm sure Ron is


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

and now for the car with the least votes :runaway:
but it's the taking part that counts.

ended last year on a bit of a low..........











7months later... fixed for CPoP 2012










and some other pics


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> except he's not a member of the GTROC


About time you knew who your members are John!!
i'm only a Executive carbon card holder!!!! no1376


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent!  Apologies


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's my little speech.

I love Bob. I look at his car and it makes me want to hurt him so badly.

i look at the other 32's in this thread and they are lovely, but somehow lack the X factor.

Ron at RK's car is like walking into a local beauty Pagent and having Kelly Brook rock up (in my eyes). The car has been built from scratch, over so many years, and forms the realisation of Ron's dreams for the last 10 years. EVery single aspect of that car has been thought out, planned, re-planned, designed and taken back to the drawing board, until the end result was born, as you see above.

If you take one of the countries leading Skyline tuners, and perhaps the countries most specialized R32 tuner, and ask him to build the best R32 he possibly can...then that car, and that car alone, can be considered as this years best R32.

I'm not a member of the GTROC, but people, do the club proud and vote for Ron, he ****ing deserves it.

Mook


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

sorry mookistar we will all try harder for u


----------



## BIPPU (Oct 20, 2011)

There are loads of fantastic looking R32 GTR's. But one has stood out for me above the others. I don't know much about the car or it's owner. 
The car is owned by ROSS and is a JANSPEED green R32.
It gets my vote!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I love Bob. I look at his car and it makes me want to hurt him so badly.
> 
> Mook


:nervous:
:nervous:
:nervous:
:nervous:










:chuckle:
bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

endo said:


>


I really, really like this!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Wish i could throw mine in this mix 

Love Bobs and Rons tho


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

We don't Ryan buddy!!!
You'd win!!!:bowdown1:

bob


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL! Ask Ron, there is plenty to do to my car!

As an all round package i think your car wins, as a full out race car, Rons car would.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

BIPPU said:


> There are loads of fantastic looking R32 GTR's. But one has stood out for me above the others. I don't know much about the car or it's owner.
> The car is owned by ROSS and is a JANSPEED green R32.
> It gets my vote!


Its clean as ......
Saw it at ace cafe at a rainy day and every part on that car was clean, even the brake discs!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great speech Mook, great car submitted by RK tuning.
But is it elligible with no GTROC event photo? or did I miss it... :nervous:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

endo said:


>


Wow, fair play to you after the incident. This pic just looks so "right". :thumbsup:
Can't believe it's only seven months ago that you had a moment in it.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Love all 32's my favourite model

Not a member but loading pic of mine for viewing.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

RKTuning said:


>


This is awesome :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Here's my two:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rain said:


> As an all round package i think your car wins, as a full out race car, Rons car would.


Sums it up well for me. Only thing is, Bob has always got his car in pieces so it might not count:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh what the hell to mix it up ... wasn't going to bother this year ...



















(with thanks to Paul Creed for this second photo)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Kriss - looks so evil! Remember the first time I saw it at brands... So cool!!

John - that's an r34! So that's yours then... Very nice!

All good pics


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

So many nice ones too choice from


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

git-r said:


> John - that's an r34! So that's yours then... Very nice!


Johns is a genuine BEE-R 324 which is an R32 with a specific body kit to give it an R34 front end :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Johns is a genuine BEE-R 324 which is an R32 with a specific body kit to give it an R34 front end :thumbsup:


really?? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I obviously missed your sarcasm in the original post :thumbsup:


----------



## Woojen (Aug 21, 2012)

So many nice 32s


----------



## johnnyknox (Jan 30, 2008)

My old bus


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

maybe I should enter the best R32 and best R34 and add all the votes together!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

johnnyknox said:


> My old bus



Lovely looking R32 dude but to enter you need to be a GTROC MEMBER and one photo must be from an event you attended with the club this year :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyknox (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops sorry, didn't know that.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

johnnyknox said:


> Oops sorry, didn't know that.


Easily rectified for next year dude :

01. Become a member :thumbsup:
02. Bring your R32 to some of our events :thumbsup:

Easy :squintdan


----------



## johnnyknox (Jan 30, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Easily rectified for next year dude :
> 
> 01. Become a member :thumbsup:
> 02. Bring your R32 to some of our events :thumbsup:
> ...


I will do on both counts 

Been on this forum a while but only had my car a few weeks.

I will also try and read the first post on the forum properly next time too, doh


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

entry list now closed


----------

